# Fall in Wayne County



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Months ago, in the early Spring, Orvis1 and I started talking about doing a trip in the Fall. We knew we wanted to fish the Boulder mountain and we knew we wanted to do it in the Fall and thats about it. Dates were thrown back and forth and we decided October 2nd and 3rd were to be it. We invited a few other guys from the forum, picked an area of the mountain with good camping and tough access to the lakes, and then obsessed all summer long about how much fun we were going to have!

Some of us had the whole day Friday and I have wanted to fish the Fremont River between Torrey and Bicknell for a long time. I saw it on the fly fishing masters tournament when I was younger and then again when I started to really get into fishing. I used GE and found that with all the bends in the river and with only two access points the area we could fish was over seven miles long. Uh.. all I gotta say is seven miles is a LONG ways in a river. I wont do it again but I am glad I did it once. It is a pretty breathtaking place. Here are Troutgass and Fishmogul
























The first four miles were really off color and we didnt have any action but the river cleared the further up we got and we started getting into some nice browns.
























The river was cold and the fish were starting to get dark colored and hold on gravel beds so we were careful to stay off redds and get the fish back quickly. Did I mention it was a LONG wade!! I gotta thank TG and FM for putting up with my crazy ideas.

We needed some recovery so we cruised back to Loa and stuffed our faces with Marias Grill Burgers and Fries. Mmmm.. a must stop place if youre down that way. Then we headed up the mountain and found a good place for Orvis to park his 5th wheel, home for the next day and a half.

We found a good spot and unloaded the 4-wheelers and went up the mountain. This was a new area for all of us. We parked the wheelers and just took it all in. Aw the Boulder... best therapy on earth.
















We even caught a few healthy Cutts and whoever said that Cutts dont fight has never caught them here! These fish darted back and forth making the line sing in the guides and took strong runs that put our drags through a work-out!

















Back down the mountain we found Orvis and Stevo setting up the trailer and those that didnt know one another became acquainted. Dinner that night was ribeye steaks, mashed red potatoes and hard rolls. It was a great way to end the day and then we were off to bed to get some rest for the next day.

Day two we all rode up to another lake. It got a little Western on the way up in the dark but we made it and after pumping up the tubes we were off! 







We split up and everyone caught a few fish here and there. Not the fasted action but still fun. Troutgass nailed a really nice Tiger and I kicked over for a pic.








Then Stevo hooked into a fish and Orvis yelled, "this ones worth kicking over for". I did and when I got there I found him holding this beaut
























I think its a Splake but them and Brooks are hard to tell apart in October for me.

We werent catching too many fish so we decided to hike to a nearby lake with Tiger Trout. Fishmogul headed back down to the first lake and the rest of us headed up the mountain.
















Fishing was good here and the tigers were in full form. 
































Orvis took big fish honors and got one that was around 24". It must have been the song he was singing. :mrgreen: Hey whatever works!
























I was catching them on Gulp minnows and everyone was using different things. We had a blast and were hoping fishmogul was getting into fish. When we got to him we found that he had. He had two really nice brookies in a bag for dinner and had caught another dozen he turned loose. I wish I would have got a pic of them fresh out of the water but they were still just gorgeous.







We left the mountain on cloud nine. I hope to get back down there with these guys in the coming year. They are a good bunch and all excellent fisherman. It was a trip for the books, I can only hope 2010 brings some similar fishing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report, beautiful fish.

Those Tigers are huge!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

This is one of the most EPIC reports with pics yet. Nice job guys! Awesome fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report.
Good to see some forum members getting out and having some fun together.
Way to go!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That was a great report. Some of the best colors I've seen yet.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

what an amazing place that mountain is.. first want to thank Kyle for throwing up the report. As we sat in the mountain man marriott the question came up as to who would post and we all kinda shrugged the shoulders and threw that task out to Nor-tah so kudos go to him. We had a great time good fishing, good food, great bunch of guys. Nort-tah and troutgass met for the first time and they were already sharing a bed  that's how fast relationships move on the forum. I'm still a little torn I really wanted to fish that other place and get into some nice tigers but.... I wanted to get into some brookies a little more. I'm already looking forward to ice off next year can't wait....

in that first picture you see off to the right all that gnarly brush :lol: try doing a military crawl through that in full gear....I want to thank the rabbits and all the small game for making it possible for us to navigate through that jungle


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think I recognize some of those places...


You guys enjoy the wind Saturday night and Sunday? It was the hail that I really liked...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Orvis... glad you finally busted into some huge tigers. Those fish are friggin awesome.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

PBH said:


> I think I recognize some of those places...
> 
> You guys enjoy the wind Saturday night and Sunday? It was the hail that I really liked...


the wind was really bad Sat night.. blew us off the mountain. Troutgass, Nor-tah and I left Saturday night so we didn't get into the hail/snow on Sunday. Orvis1 said it was nasty.


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome, I want to get up there really soon.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wannabefisher said:


> Awesome, I want to get up there really soon.


you better get there fast then...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> I think I recognize some of those places...


Thought you might. :wink: Thanks for the help up there Heppy



FishMogul said:


> in that first picture you see off to the right all that gnarly brush :lol: try doing a military crawl through that in full gear....I want to thank the rabbits and all the small game for making it possible for us to navigate through that jungle


What this? haha it wasnt so bad. :mrgreen: 








Fishmogul saying, "are you kiddin me?"


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

*where's troutgass? :lol:*


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time those are some beautiful fish thanks for sharing the great photos.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! Some piggly ones in those pics, very nice.

I'm glad your adventure worked out for you guys.

(BTW- Brookies all the way.)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Aw the Boulder... best therapy on earth.


Yes sir-ree, that is correct!

Good on ya guys. Great looking fish and great post...

You're right about them cutts in that lake, they do love to fight.

I wish I had a 4 wheeler when I hit those lakes. It was just me and my two feet and all the gear on my back, geeze what was I thinking. Definately not a walk in the park. :shock:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had a 4 wheeler when I hit those lakes. It was just me and my two feet and all the gear on my back, geeze what was I thinking. Definately not a walk in the park. :shock:


 :shock: brutal hike for sure how long did that take you? seems like its 45 min on the wheeler


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

We thought it was ALOT closer from that parking area. It took a good two and a half hours.... people passing by on wheelers thought we were nuts :lol: Dangerous too, you know all them slips, trips and falls.  

Worth the hike though... Absolutely amazing up there.

Hey I was hoping to see some grayling pic's from you guys! Not that those other fish arent beauties :wink:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Hey I was hoping to see some grayling pic's from you guys! Not that those other fish arent beauties :wink:


I know  ... there is a grayling lake real close by we just ran out of time...


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations guys. What a magical day.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great trip on a great mountain.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome awesome colors!!!!!!!!! Congrats to everyone on a good trip! So when are "WE" going next time? :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

goose said:


> awesome awesome colors!!!!!!!!! Congrats to everyone on a good trip! So when are "WE" going next time? :wink:


P.M. sent... As soon as "we" invite us to your spot... :mrgreen:


----------



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Nor-tah

I'm always impressed with the pics you post. What camera do you use? Thanks for the great story.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks so much pheasantphool! I just have a Panasonic DMC-TZ3. I have the white balance set to "cloudy" and I use the Macro setting on close shots. I could be really dangerous with a good Nikon :wink: This is what I really want.
http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon ... ?pid=25438


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad I got on to check this out!!! Way cool guys---nice to live through your adventures as mine are gonna be a couple years off. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome report, fellers. What flies/lures were you fellers usin'? :? :wink: :| _(O)_


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Jed said:


> Awesome report, fellers. What flies/lures were you fellers usin'? :? :wink: :| _(O)_


not sure what the others were using Nor Tah was tossing gulp minnows all I used where these

[attachment=1:1saetg8o]IMG_0272.JPG[/attachment:1saetg8o]

[attachment=0:1saetg8o]CopperPat.jpg[/attachment:1saetg8o]


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

What? Jigs won't work on brook trout!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> What? Jigs won't work on brook trout!


 :wink: Learned from the Master.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

great report and photos, looks like fun was had all around.

anyone flyfishing in the group?

I've seen many flyanglers on that section of the Frmont but only fished one spot myself, I heard conflicting accounts from DWR on what is and isn't private there so have steered clear except on land I have permission.

very nice clear photos. thanks.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks man. No one fly fished on this trip. I threw black marabou jigs on the fremont and caught some fish on them. So those were tied with feathers. :mrgreen: Not much surface activity at all. I saw one sipper the entire day.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

I pretty much only fish dries not because I'm snobby but because if I'm not catching fish the least I want is to be able to see my damned fly, but a few mallard streamers and basic buggers would work well there for you.

I think the flyrod adds alot to the fight, I won't butt in with my own pics but a 1 weight makes even little specks a handful, and big browns and tigers like that? 

whew! I've gotta take an aspirin thinking on it. This may be the last year hoofing it up on boulder, I might break down and get a suped up golfcart.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha now that is a way to get around!! I agree on the streamers. I almost took the 5 wt with me but that wade was over 5 miles and I still have more confidence with the spinning outfit. Saturday i'll be waving the fly-rod on the San Pitch.. big streamers are on the menu. Dude, I REALLY want to see pics of your fish. Post em up here or here.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17356&start=180


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks guys for sharing that awesome story with us, great pictures too.


----------

